# Getting started waterfowling



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright, so I may have a small interest in taking a few geese or ducks this season. 
I dont really want to spend a whole lot to get into this only to find out I dont like to do it or something, so say I get the steel shot for my 20 gauge and my stamp. What do I absolutely NEED to hunt both over, lets say, land, due to my lack of a boat (and swimming skills, and money...) 
Im completely new to this and my basic knowledge is the rules and regs and thats kind of it.
Also, any spots where I would do this at would also be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Let me first say, waterfowl hunting isn't cheap unless you have a buddy with all the proper gear and a good place to hunt. Secondly, this is only my second year and its following a pretty poor first year overall, results wise, but I'm doing it again this season if that tells you anything.

Hopefully some of the vets will chime in and help you out. Good luck!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

U need good patterning chokes for your gun, goose shell decoys, dozen to two dozen. Duck decoys again a dozen to two. Layout blind. Its not cheap and unless you're a real good shot I wouldn't use a 20ga. its not a cheap sport, but is fun and addicting


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Good chokes huh? I have a mod on my 20. I can use my dad's 12 gauge semi auto but im not sure about it taking screw on chokes. 
And when you say a layout blind, what exactly is that?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Essentially a camo blind that you lay in, most have two doors that pop open and you sit up to shoot, you could just use camo burlap and grass from the field to cover your legs and lay on the ground incline your back and head some to make it easier to sit up and to see out infront of you. Get some #2 and 3 steel shot loads, set up cardboard at 30 and 40 yards take a shot at each once to see how tight your choke patterns with each load, every gun will pattern different with every brand shell


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright. Sounds good I guess. Its definitely something to think about putting cash into, im really just wanting to get a few wild geese legally to eat, not trying to dedicate my time to doing it.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

you don't need a layout blind to kill waterfowl in a field.... if your new to the sport- the most important thing you need to get is permission to good private swamps or farmed fields within 3-4 miles of any lake/golf course/river, etc... You can use camo burlap or just pull corn/wheat stubble down on top of you.

If you find a freshly cut corn or wheat field RIGHT NOW and if it hasn't been hunted there will probably be geese all over it. The #1 key to waterfowl hunting- BE WHERE THEY WANT TO BE! If your scouting a field that has a 100 geese in it tonight....95% chance they will return in the morning- especially if they get rained on during the night. Wear head to toe camo with face paint or head net, lay in the field with minimum 6 decoys or so and they will come. If you don't know how to call- don't... If your hunting on the X- no calling is required, although minimal clucking does help them to commit. 
Hunting geese is a lot of fun, the problem with them,, is eating them. 

Ducks are a little harder to come by- at least they have been for me. Permission to a private swamp is golden, at this point in my life- I would pay money for access to one.... This is why I'm going to start hunting the rivers for them.

12 gauge is a must, use 3"/ 3-1/2" BB for Geese, 3"- 2's or 4's for ducks (all of this depends on your style of hunting- the closer you let them come, the smaller shot you can get away with) My group have used 2 shot for geese during past early seasons- shooting a goose at 20yds cupping down on you is not that hard but it is exciting.

I could go on but I will say one more thing....if you have the chance to hunt with a good lab- DO IT. A good retriever makes waterfowling 150% better- especially in a swamp.

Good luck!


----------

